# New Here! Banding Question :)



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all, first post here, but I have been reading your forums on and off for a while.

10 years ago I was breeding Cockatiels in California. There are no banding laws there according to my avian vet at the time-so I never banded. However, I am now in Colorado and the A.V. here has no CLUE if there is a banding law here. As I am expecting a clutch in a couple of weeks, I would like to hurry up and order bands if need be.

Anyone out there that may be able to assist me in banding laws in the states? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

The law is mainly on Quaker Parrots not cockatiels 

I believe there is one state that it is all parakeets 

it is Your state that has the law ALL PARROTS must be banded 
Division of Wildlife ** Colorado ** Quaker Parrots are Legal
*All Parrots have to be banded.*

Got from here :
http://www.quakerville.com/qic/statelaw.asp


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> The law is mainly on Quaker Parrots not cockatiels
> 
> I believe there is one state that it is all parakeets
> 
> ...


You're AWESOME, thank you. Figures that it was MY state huh? I don't mind banding, its a great way to keep track of everything and all that...I just hated messing with their legs back then... those things make me NERVOUS!

Though, I am seeing these plastic bands these days. I don't know anything about them. Anyone out there that can say anything about plastic or metal being better?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I band all my babies, for my records, and to keep track of who goes to who 
I don't like getting birds that aren't banded - even know i have some (and 2 happen to be Quakers so now i'm limited on where i can live when it comes to a state with restrictions) 

But i buy from http://home.earthlink.net/~lmbird/
and I buy these ones I get the aluminum ones 


> Personalized closed Parrot Bands in aluminum and stainless steel
> 
> These sizes are available as closed only. Minimum order of 10 bands per size and set-up desired. The aluminum style is available in your choice of Silver, Black, Blue, Yellow, Green, Orange, Red, orViolet. Stainless steel bands are not available in color. These bands can be imprinted with up to four letters of your choice plus the current year, your state abbreviation, and a series of consecutive numbers. Please see our size guide for species reference. Prices are shown per band. Steel bands may be preferred on larger birds such as macaws or cockatoos, which may be able to damage an aluminum band. The steel bands are much harder, though, and stand up to abuse better, but are difficult to remove if any problem were to arise. Please take this into consideration when choosing.


I have ordered on a Friday and had them the following Tuesday 

one order is like 13.00 for 25 including shipping 

they are the only place i've found that sells them, I've had no problems with them. at all 
I've found plain plastic ones on E-bay for like finches/canaries but thats about it.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

GREAT! I have already talked to L&M. We're waiting on CO to give me a banding number and off we go. Hopefully Colorado gets on the ball and doesn't take forever!

The gal at L&M wanted to thank you for recommending their services. As I didn't have your name, I thought I would pass it along here!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks  

You have to have a banding number? Colorado sure does make it complicated lol 

i just call them tell them the number I want to start with (if its the 1st time breeding that species i start with 1 and end with 25) I get my Initials on them, the state and the year


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Yup, I'm stuck with it too. Here's the kicker. I call the Colorado DOW main office on that page... they have NO clue what I am talking about *sigh* 

I am just hoping that they call me back today. I have a lil time on banding the chicks, but I like to have my supplies together well before hand. Not to mention, if I have a "big one", I'd like to be able to band without it being too complicated (like if I wait too long).


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I got mine from L&M Bird leg bands. Plane aluminum closed bands were $12 with shipping included for 25 bands. http://home.earthlink.net/~lmbird/sizegide.html


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Well when I spoke to the woman at L&M, she was so very wonderful that I don't think I could bare to go anywhere else. Thank you all so much.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ReniLyn said:


> Well when I spoke to the woman at L&M, she was so very wonderful that I don't think I could bare to go anywhere else. Thank you all so much.



She is awesome  

like i needed to split my bands up I need some for 08 and some for 09 because of when the babies were going to hatch it was going to be both 08 and 09 in the same clutch 

they normally don't do it, and I didn't want to by 25 08's and only use 1 or 2 of them and 25 09's 

So she asked the people she needed to (i think the main people who make them there) I was able to get it split in half of course i still ended up with a bunch of 08's i never used and won't have a use for now. BUT she was nice enough to get it done for me. and it was all in one payment, instead of 2 separate ones.

I have a phobia of talking to people on the phone (mainly strangers) BUT I actually enjoy calling L & M leg bands, the Lady that answers is just so pleasant, and we have had conversations while my b/f was figuring out exactly what he wanted to order LOL


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh for sure! The MINUTE she heard I was from CO, she was all over it. I gather they must do enough business to know these things.

What I liked even more, was that she wasn't rude (as some can be) when she found out that I had some other things to do before I could order. She directed me properly and then took my name and number so she could call me when she got the fax from the State of Colorado.

Not only was she professional, but friendly and helpful. Sadly, these days, its not the norm.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is true 

I think she is the only one who answers the phones there, I've ordered several times, and it's always the same lady who calls me back, once i start talking or say where I'm from, She knows exactly who i am 

and I've called many times when they were closed (they're on a different time then me and I keep forgetting lol) i leave a message with my number and name, and she calls me back quickly, i've called on a Friday and She's called me back within minutes of them opening up on Monday morning


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, so get this! At about 10 minutes after three. the "right" person contacted me from the Department of Wildlife. She let me know that its the Department of Agriculture that handles this kind of thing. She provided me with the womans first and last name and direct phone number.

I called the lady right away at the DOA and explained my situation. She IMMEDIATELY-without even writing a check-assigned me a band ID number. She then went just a bit further and called L&M right after I got off the phone with her. In less than 15 minutes, I had spoke to the right folks, got my band ID number and ordered my bands (Violet-Aluminum ones hehe). 

I cannot thank ANY of you enough for knowing the right steps for this state and pointing me in the right direction. 

I get so tired of poor customer service these days (it was my business for 10 years) I worry about calling anyone. It is wonderful to know that there are some honest to goodness folks out there that want to do the right thing for their customers.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

If you have to, then you have to. I just never liked bands. Ziggy had one and we removed it.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Aly said:


> If you have to, then you have to. I just never liked bands. Ziggy had one and we removed it.


Ya, here it doesn't appear we have much of a choice. I hate the way the fall off and stuff, they're a pain. But, tis the law!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

glad you got it all worked out 

Closed bands don't fall off  I band all mine at 9 days old, Sometimes they're leg is still a small and it'll slip off and I go in dig it out of the nest box (when i'm not lucky enough for it to be right on top), put it back on, and keep doing it until it stays put , Once it's on and doesn't slip off (when they're babies) it's on unless it is removed by a vet

I've never had one with split bands, nor will i use them, Those are the one's i've always read about getting caught, and the bird getting hurt


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Split bands can more easily get caught on things. Plus an unscrupulous person could put a split band on a bird of any age if they wanted to be deceptive about the birds true age. I've never had problems with my birds (closed) bands.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

My linnie has a closed band, Spike does not have one though.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

I've for sure decided on closed. I see no point it putting on something that can be "manipulated", like the open ones. I ordered them the other day and can't wait to check them out.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

you'd be surprised at how many bigger birds, Quakers and up I've seen with Open bands on 

im like umm hello they play with them , they nibble on them You do realize they can close those into their skin right? then i always get " oh no they can't" then a few months down the road You see the bird with out a band on "where'd the band go?" - " he closed it into his skin and the vet had to remove it" 


none of mine mess with their bands, they'll occasionally spin it around like a toy but to actually nibble or anything they don't pay them no mind. Plus being closed bands I don't have to worry about them closing them - they're done already


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh man, how could someone be that stupid not to "think" that. I know the Macaws we used to handfeed were close banded. I wouldn't think it'd be good the other way. We took a couple of import bands off of my friend Cyndy's African Greys... it was mating season and the pair wouldn't leave the dang bands alone. Finally one of them got a good chuck out of the others ankle trying to mess with the band. It wasnt fair.

The fact that Colorado FORCES you to put the things on... well, I will never understand that.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

maybe it is to keep down on wild birds, people getting tired of the bird and let it free, or it escapes, with a Band on it the Breeder can be tracked down, and MOST breeders know who they sold what bird to and when. so they'd be able to either A) reunite a lost bird with its family or B) punish a person for letting a companion bird go free out the door because they were 'bored of it" or what ever stupid reason they'd come up with for doing it.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

woohoo, got my bands today  Thank you!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

no problem 

Fast service huh  

I love that place  I never order until eggs are laid, usually when they're done laying. and I always have them way before the babies hatch


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> no problem
> 
> Fast service huh
> 
> I love that place  I never order until eggs are laid, usually when they're done laying. and I always have them way before the babies hatch


At this odd rate, I don't know WHEN she'll be done laying. She laid on the 23rd, the 25th, then we didn't see another until the 30th, then she laid another on the 1st. She has such an odd pattern.


----------

